# Band name/s? Need input. Abracadaver



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm currently working on new music and i'd love to have some input on a badass band name. I have quite a few names for the project but I like collaboration and hearing what other ideas people may have. It needs to be good, like as good as Brian Jonestown Massacre, And you will know us by the trail of dead, Black Rebel Motorcycle Club, Sigur Ros, This mortal coil, ETC.

It's like a psychedelic mishmash of alternate tuned guitar- like if the Velvet Underground slept with Sonic Youth, The Rolling Stones during their Beggard Banquet era. and The White Stripes De Stijl. Hey, We're only the culmination of our influences. There's nothing new under the sun. Just a different spin on old ideas. 

Thanks for any and all input! Much appreciated. And I'll give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Jackthereaper (Dec 24, 2018)

Is your profile pic a nubian?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 24, 2018)

a cat in the oven is still not cake


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Dec 25, 2018)

@Jackthereaper it's a goat a friend uses on backcountry adventures. Goats are badass.


----------



## Jackthereaper (Dec 25, 2018)

ResistMuchObeyLittle said:


> @Jackthereaper it's a goat a friend uses on backcountry adventures. Goats are badass.


Looks like a nubian. My mother has 4 nubian x togenberg goats. I agree goats are badass. My fav animals.


----------



## train in vain (Dec 25, 2018)

That description makes me want to vomit but uhh....good luck? Nice tales from the crypt reference btw


----------



## roughdraft (Feb 25, 2019)

Gut Fauna


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Feb 25, 2019)

Hey train in vain, a lot of things make me want to puke but those bands aren't any of those reasons.


----------



## Willis (Feb 25, 2019)

Ooo i like making up silly names so here's some (not so serious) suggestions:

Wicker Bastards
Mrs Susan Roberts
The Wonder Clown Quartet (but only if there isn't four of you)
Erotic Figs
Blasty McCloud's Wet Pipes
Your Nan
The Moist
Tense But Not Too Tense
Glove Puppies
Ecumenical Sex Beasts
U-Bend Sorcerors
Minge
The Magnus Magnusson Experience

etc

i could keep going but i better not hahaha


----------



## roughdraft (Feb 25, 2019)

glove puppies !!!


----------

